# Low Tech/Walstad Betta Vase



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest tetras, you'd need at least five and that'd be a little bit too much for the vase, plus the betta may or may not attack them. ADFs can be poop machines and don't really like tall, thin tanks. 
Cherry shrimp would be great; they take up very little space, bio-load-wise, and they'd be happy to climb the plants. However, your betta will eat the babies, and he might attack and kill the adults.
A ghost shrimp might be an option, but if he kills the cherries he'll probably do the same to a ghost... Plus, something like five different species are sold as 'ghost shrimp' and a couple species get kinda large and carnivorous. 
I'd say give the cherries a try. If they don't work, maybe some sun nerites. Sun nerites have sticky-out spine things on their shells and look pretty cool... You'd just have to feed the nerites something. 
As for plants, my two personal favorites are Java moss and Java fern, the latter of which I can already see in there. I suggest a wad of Java moss, bettas seem to like it and it's near impossible to kill. You could also try crypts in there, I bet your betta would like a clump of those once they got started.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I would replace that sword with some Java fern tied to driftwood/rock or some crypts. The sword will get too big for that vase, which looks more like a 2-3g. It already looks huge in that vase and it has yet to grow.

Ive seen Bettas get along with other inhabitants but only in big tanks where they loose interest after not being able to catch whatever they are chasing. Ive tried to introduce minnows, ghost shrimp and guppies to my betta tanks with no luck. The second I float the bag they start to flare up and circle the bag. However, I'm able to keep nerite snails with no problems.


My CT in his 2g Crypt vase


----------



## Coastlife247 (Dec 6, 2013)

That's what I'm worried about. It's probly a 3 gallon. I'm gonna stick with 2-3 shrimp and put java moss and java fern for them to hide in. I'm also gonna remove the betta while I introduce the shrimp and hope for the best. I will post an update after the shimp and plants are added. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Coastlife247 (Dec 6, 2013)

Update: yesterday I picked up some have moss, java fern and horn wort. I also got my water tested and it read high in nitrate and nitrite but very low in ammonia. I'm assuming this is due to the soil in the tank since the tank has only been set up for 3-4 days. 
Should I just let the tank continue to cycle or go for a 20-30% WC?


----------



## Coastlife247 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

I've had ghost shrimp in a 4g with no problems. Don't put any more fish in there though.


----------



## Coastlife247 (Dec 6, 2013)

Update: I bought 8 juvi red cherry shrimp. My tank fully cycled and a friend put the betta in his 40 gal with mollies. So for now all shrimp and a two common snails.








Look closely...


----------



## Coastlife247 (Dec 6, 2013)

Update: 7 adult RCS alive and thriving. One of the females has since spawned and another is pregnant. Here is a short video of the way the tank currently looks. 
http://youtu.be/lWEcV4i0F30
I will try and post a better quality and more pictures later.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

That's pretty cool.Filled in nicely.

What made you go with Hyacinth instead of frogbit or water lettuce?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That wasn't a sword. That was an Anubias.


----------



## aquariumhobbyist (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven't had much success rearing hyacinth... they just went yellow after a while and died off... waste of $20...


----------



## Coastlife247 (Dec 6, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> That's pretty cool.Filled in nicely.
> 
> What made you go with Hyacinth instead of frogbit or water lettuce?





aquariumhobbyist said:


> I haven't had much success rearing hyacinth... they just went yellow after a while and died off... waste of $20...


Water Hyacinth, Coontail, bladderwort, and hydrila all grow in the wild so I propagated from collected wild specimen. Most of these are invasive species and are illegal to put back in the water so I just burn them in a fire pit when they start to overgrow. 
I chose Hyacinth because the flowers they bloom can be quite pretty and they by far do the best job of purifying water (even absorbing heavy metals). 
Aquariumhobbilyist, I'm not sure why your hyacinth died off. My guess is either not enough light or maybe it's too cold where you live? Mine was over growing the surface of the tank so I had to remove it just so my java moss and java fern could get light penetration. 
If you want to buy more for twenty dollars I will gladly supply you lol. 
My current plant stocking is:
Bladderwort
Hydrilla
Coontail
Java moss
Java fern
And water wisteria.


----------

